# 7 wks pregnant, after three losses



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here. I am the mother of four boys. Our oldest is 20, then 18 and 16. Our youngest is 2 1/2. Since our youngest was born we have lost three babies, all boys. I am pregnant again now, and just praying that this one will be okay. My symptoms are pretty mild, so I'm concerned that something is wrong. Although, with the last two that I lost, I had a lot of nausea, and still they died. My first loss was at 11 wks, then 16wks, then 12 wks. I have had all the tests and everything is normal. All three babies were normal too, so the doc doesn't know what the problem is. He doesn't think it is age either, since all the babies have been normal (I'm 41) The babies just die, and I get the feeling something is wrong, so we go get an ultrasound, and there's not a heartbeat. It has been very sad and very hard for all of us.
A few of my friends know that I am pregnant this time, but it seems they are protecting themselves in case I loose it. They don't want to talk about the pregnancy or the losses, I can't blame them. I don't know of anyone else that has gone through this, so in my world, I am the only one.
Naturally, I am very grateful for the boys I have, but I still long for just one more. I pray that God will bless this pregnancy and bring to us a live child.
Thanks for listening! Bethany


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Bethany,
My thoughts are with you. Wishing you healthy sticky belly thoughts!
Jessie


----------



## wvmama (Jul 7, 2004)

Maybe it is not that they don't want to talk about your losses as much as they don't know how to approach the subject. I wouldn't. I always love to listen to my friends and their concerns but when it is something that may be wrapped with pain I don't know if I should bring it up for fear they would get upset with me. Anyway just so you know you have lots of listeners here!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Just wanted to add in my hopes for you and your family for a healthy full term PG.







s


----------



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the kind responses, I too hope that everything will go well.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

thinking of you mama


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thinking of you. Pregnancy after multiple losses can be so filled with anxiety.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

s and sticky baby thoughts!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

This must be such a bittersweet time for you...

You said your friends do not approach you about your pregnancy. Do you wish they did? Does it make you feel uncomfprtable? There are a lot of mamas here that know how you feel and this is a safe place to let your feelings out and vent. I really hope that things work out well for you this pregnancy! You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Sending lots of love to you and the special babe your are carrying..


----------



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you for the support. I am 8 wks today. I had so much anxiety last night it was terrible. I see the doc on the 2nd, I'll be 9 weeks 3 days by then, and I really hope to hear the heart beat. We leave for vacation just a few days after that, so I'm a little anxious about being out camping and something going wrong. Last night though, I had so many bad dreams, and I just kept waking up feeling like something might be wrong, and feeling anxious about going into the doctor and not hearing the heartbeat. It just goes on and on....But, there are also some days that I feel at peace with it all and think it will be okay. My husband and I have decided we will try 5 times for a fifth child, if we don't have one by then, we will be done. But, the thought of loosing this one, which would be four in row, is almost too much to bear. Thank you for your prayers and for listening.
I do wish my friends wanted to talk about it more. But, it feels like they are afraid to get excited, because it hurts when the baby dies. I have one long distance friend that has had one loss, and she frequently asks how I am and is able to be there during the rough times. I think it does make a difference if you know what it feels like. Most of my friends do not know, and I'm thankful for that. I wouldn't want anyone to experience this.
I hope tonight is better.......


----------



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

Shannon,
I noticed that you have had several losses, do they know why you lost the babies? Do you mind talking about it? all the babies I lost were normal, they have not been able to find anything wrong with them or me. It's good news, I guess, to not find a problem, but at the same time, it's frustrating to not have more answers.
I'm so sorry for your losses, I hope things go better for you this time!


----------

